# Possible injured foot?



## maleficent (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey all. I have a cockatiel (gender unknown), who is maybe about half a year old? Anyway, yesterday I woke up to find that it was favouring its right foot. It has it pulled up against its body whenever it can, and the whole foot looks a little swollen to me. There doesn't seem to be any discoloration, however, nor any blood/scrapes/sores from what I can see. I don't think it's broken because it still walks on it occasionally. It also manages to climb the cage walls, and when it is on an unsteady perch (like when I'm walking with it on my shoulder), it can use it for balance. 

For now, I'm just seeing if it gets any better/worse, but I'm wondering how quickly should I go to see a vet? Today is the second day it has been like this, and I was already thinking that I would go see a vet on Monday if it doesn't get any better. I don't really have the money at the time, but I'll do what I must.

I was just wondering, what do you guys think it could be? Does it seem really serious? Thanks.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is difficult to say what is wrong with it. A mass (such as a tumor) can cause this if it has grown to block off the circulation to the foot. An injury can cause this. A GI block (if swollen enough) can cause this; if he is pooping you can rule out a GI block.


It is best to see a vet for this if you have not seen it get injured because there are some things that could be going on that can become fatal if not treated.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey maleficent!
I can relate to this but with a budgie.. Woke up one morning and he was avoiding using the leg at all costs!
There was no discoloration or any signs or wear or tear..
I was very concerned because at points he would have it sticking out to the side and I was touching it and massaging it to see what was wrong for about two minutes until he looked down and saw I was touching his foot and immediatly retracted it.. I thought nerve damage to be the worst!
You have two options
1. Take him to the vet now to relieve the stress for him and you
2. Wait three days, always checking for coloration and signs of healing - does he start limping on it, does he start scratching with it, ect.

If you notice more problems or see worse symptoms and no healing.. Take him to the vet.

Also, and I am sure you have done so already.. But put all the perches near the bottom of the cage and allow easy access to water and food.

My budgie took 6 weeks to heal all up and the vet just told and reassured me what I already new.. A sprain.
Your bird probably has the equivalent of a spraint ankle for us. He could have gotten it stuck during the night or landed on it funny.. Either way I hope he heals fast!


----------

